# repeater...



## daniel_182 (11. März 2003)

hallo!

kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht eine oder mehrere gute Internetadressen sagen mit Informationen über Repeater?

ich hab nämlich in einer woche referat und da brauch ich noch viele infos!

danke im Vorraus!

Mfg daniel


----------



## devStorm (13. März 2003)

hier vielleicht hilft dir mein text weiter. ist ein auszug aus der cisco networking academy

_Wie bereits auf der Seite zu den Netzmedien erwähnt, gibt es viele Arten von Medien, von denen jede Art Vor- und Nachteile hat. Ein Nachteil des hauptsächlich verwendeten Kabeltyps (CAT5 UTP) ist seine Länge. Die maximale Länge für UTP-Kabel in einem Netz liegt bei 100 Metern. Wenn unser Netz über dieses Limit hinaus erweitert werden soll, müssen wir ihm ein Gerät hinzufügen. Bei diesem Gerät handelt es sich um einen Repeater. 

Der Begriff "Repeater" (deutsch: Wiederholer) stammt noch aus den frühen Tagen der visuellen Kommunikation, als eine Person auf einem Hügel das Signal wiederholte, das sie von der Person auf dem Hügel links neben ihr empfangen hatte, um es an die Person auf dem Hügel rechts von ihr zu weiterzugeben. Bei Fernschreibern, Telefonen, Mikrowellen und der optischen Kommunikation werden Signale, die über weite Strecken übertragen werden, mithilfe von Repeatern verstärkt, um zu vermeiden, dass sie sich abschwächen oder ganz verloren gehen. 

Ein Repeater ist für das Auffrischen und Synchronisieren von Netzsignalen auf Bitebene zuständig, damit diese eine weitere Entfernung im Medium zurücklegen können. Beachten Sie bei der Erweiterung eines LAN-Segments die 4-Repeater-Regel für 10-Mbit/s-Ethernet, auch bekannt als 5-4-3-Regel. Diese Regel besagt, dass Sie fünf Netzsegmente von Endpunkt zu Endpunkt mit vier Repeatern verbinden können, jedoch nur drei Segmente Hosts (Computer) enthalten dürfen. 

Mit Repeater wurde herkömmlicherweise ein Gerät mit einem einzelnen Port "in" das und einem einzelnen Port "aus" dem Gerät bezeichnet. Aber in der heute gebräuchlichen Terminologie wird oft auch der Ausdruck Multiport-Repeater verwendet. Repeater werden im OSI-Modell der Schicht 1 zugeordnet, da sie nur auf Bitebene arbeiten und keine anderen Daten auswerten.  Da es für Repeater kein Standardsymbol gibt, verwenden wir in dem CCNA-Curriculum durchgehend das in der Abbildung dargestellte Symbol. 

_


----------



## daniel_182 (13. März 2003)

danke für den text  ...

kann ich sicher brauchen! is auch gut erklärt...

mfg D4N!EL


----------



## dfd1 (14. März 2003)

Für RJ45 Netze findet man heute fast keine 1.Port Repeater mehr. Ein Aktiv-HUB oder eine Switch nehmen die gleiche Funktion wahr.

greetz:
dfd1

PS: Daniel kann man auch so schreiben: D4N!37


----------



## daniel_182 (19. März 2003)

erstmal danke für die beiträge...

weiß irgendwer von euch was der unterschied zwischen klasse 1 und klasse 2 repeater ist??
oder hat vielleicht noch irgendwer informationen über repeater verschiedener klassen?

Und wie schaut das aus mit einem Repeater im Fast Ethernet??

Mfg


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

Infos hier!

@dfd1

Nette Signatur =)
Greetz...


----------



## melmager (19. März 2003)

also ein repeater ist immer klasse 1 und gibt es nur bei 10 mbit netz und dort auch nur bei der bnc verkabelung

die klassen beziehen sich immer auf das osi modell auf welcher ebene das entspechendene teil arbeitet

letzlich ist ein repeater ein reiner signalverstärker darum auch klasse 1 weil sich die klasse auf die reine signalebene bezieht (spannung/fequenz usw)

im 100 mbit netz gibt es für die signal verstärkung nur switche die arbeiten aber auf der klasse 2 ....
so gesehen ist ein klasse 2 repeater ein switch *g* oder anders gesagt ein switch hat immer auch eine repeater funktion 

der jetzt alle verwirrt hat


----------



## daniel_182 (24. März 2003)

Die Meinung von meinem Netzwerktechnik Lehrer auf diesen Beitrag:

_Das ist 100% Falsch
Mit freundlichen Grüßen...
_


----------



## melmager (24. März 2003)

> Die Meinung von meinem Netzwerktechnik Lehrer auf diesen Beitrag:
> 
> Das ist 100% Falsch
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen...



finde ich gut *g*

mal aus neugier was hat den dein lehrer zu dem thema losgelassen ?


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2003)

Das wär jetzt wirklich interessant.

@sinac: Danke  Aber ein Gedankengang mehr ist schon dabei ;-) 


greetz


----------



## Sinac (25. März 2003)

Echt, was sagt dein Lehrer denn dazu?
Repeater sind immer Klasse 1...

Naja, Lehrer halt, die lassen sich eh nix sagen =)

Greetz...


----------



## devStorm (25. März 2003)

dann sage mal deinem lehrer das er an einer ciscoschulung teilnehmen sollte. ich habe das gefühl das er keine ahnung von dem ganzen hat. 

solche lüschen haben wir leider bei uns auf der schule auch. so traurig es auch klingt. 

andrej


----------



## f1rsT (14. April 2003)

würd gerne wissen was daran falsch sein soll.. und da die cisco curricula international anerkannt sind und auch eher normen setzen als solche.. "lehrer"  naja.. repeater sind immer layer 1 und haben nur ne physikalische funktion.. naja


----------



## Sebastianus (14. April 2003)

Das beweist doch wieder den Bildungsnotstand in Deutschland! Am besten man bringt sich das meiste gegenseitig bei. Das was Lehrer sagen, ist meistens sowieso Jahre alt und stammt noch aus derren Studium. Die bilden sich ja nur selten selbst fort!!!


----------

